# Will hunting coyotes on my new property scare away deer?



## bigwhitetailbuck (Dec 13, 2007)

Will hunting coyotes on my new property scare away the deer? Down here in ct we rarely see any more deer because the coyote population is getting so high and we dont want that to happen up in Ny so im thinking about coyote hunting...but will that scare away the deer? If it does, how long before they come back?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

You can look at it this way, if you leave the coyotes they'll more than likely prey upon your fawn crop in the spring or you can hunt the coyotes now and spook some deer. If your calling the coyotes you can do this without going into the bedding areas, which is the areas you want to avoid disturbing.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

They might spook em but they will be back.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When is your deer season? If it is like ours and already done for the year, get out there and kill some of those fawn eaters. The deer will forget about you before next year.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

You will need to hunt coyotes each year consistantly to keep the numbers down though, otherwise they will bounce right back, the deer wont go that far if you spook them and if you get the dog numbers down the deer will figure it out


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rifle reports won't spook deer nearly as much as hungry coyotes. I have seen it a few times in my hunting life where a deer was shot, and not more than 10 minutes later, more deer were right there. I think sometimes we give the deer more credit than they deserve when it comes to what noises will chase them away. If they are not directly getting affected (IE getting shot/shot at) I think they will pretty much ignore the rifles.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

hagfan72 is right on the money? I worked on building a road thru the mountains at the back of my house. Some of the local deer hunters said that we where chasing the deer off. We would blast almost everyday and then dozers would clean up the debris. Every morning we would come in and deer tracks where all over the place. Probably noisy and looking for fresh minerals. I think it is what ever they get used to. Shoot them yotes!! :beer:


----------



## bigwhitetailbuck (Dec 13, 2007)

But what about using a howler, how long will that scare them away for?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

They will probably ingnore it unless its right up there by them, they might get scared of gunshots and go somewhere else but then they will get scared of yote and come right back.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been hunting my areas every chance I get, howls, distress and walking fence rows. There is new deer tracks every time I go out. I have watched the deer leave the area while I'm calling, but I think the return later that day when the noise goes away.


----------

